# Drop Down Bed - Hydraulic Strut



## CaptainBligh (Jan 18, 2008)

Hi, 

One of the hydraulic struts is leaking on the drop down bed so I think it will need replacing. Any advice please on how to do this job as I believe the bed has to be upright to replace them. How difficult is it to do with a strut compressor ?

Many thanks Captain Bligh


----------



## prof20 (Jan 11, 2007)

I believe they are gas struts, not hydraulic Cap'n.

See previous thread for replacement HERE

Roger


----------



## kimbo4x4 (Jun 29, 2008)

prof20 said:


> I believe they are gas struts, not hydraulic Cap'n.
> 
> See previous thread for replacement HERE
> 
> Roger


Yup follow the Prof's link 8)


----------



## nickkdx (May 26, 2009)

Did mine a couple years ago, didn't find it hard just fiddly.
I removed the split pins and speed fasterners with the bed down and the lifted bed up as high as possible and supported it and checked struts were not under pressure, I could just get my hand up the side to remove strut from hab end and then let bed down and remove struts. Refitting is the reverse.
I got my new struts from Hymer dealer ,Travelworld and found them reasonable price.


----------



## charlieivan (Apr 25, 2006)

prof20 said:


> I believe they are gas struts, not hydraulic Cap'n.
> 
> Roger


The older ones were hydraulic.

I have posted several times regarding the removal and refitting of these but unfortunately cannot post link as I am only using Kindle at the moment.

Easiest done with bed lowered so you have easy access to the strut. You need something to compress the strut. I used two long jubilee clips fixed together and fitted around the length of the strut. Apply some tension to clips and then remove split pin from one end of strut. Ease this end off of the locating peg and then remove pin and other end of strut.
To replace, measure distance between locating pegs and compress the strut using the jubilee clips so holes are this distance apart. Fit one end of strut and put split pin in. Now make any small adjustments to strut by tightening or loosening the jubilee clips until other end of strut locates. Put split pin in and remove jubilee clips. Much easier than struggling from below.


----------



## CaptainBligh (Jan 18, 2008)

Hi

Many thanks for the replies. I have tried the jubilee clips on the new strut which I purchased a few years ago from Oleary's and found it very difficult to compress. I'm not sure if they have supplied the correct struts ? If I take of the old strut I can then check it's the correct length etc.

So I probably will attempt relacement with the bed raised. How do I support the bed as it is tipping forward.

Thanks Captain Bligh


----------



## nickkdx (May 26, 2009)

When I did mine I used a ratchet strap hooked on the bed metal work and then over top of frame and fixed it to seat box. I had done this originally because the strut went whilst in France and bed kept dropping down.


----------



## kimbo4x4 (Jun 29, 2008)

You need to get the bed up as far as it will go to take the load off the fittings.
Remove all bedding, take off the mattress then pull up as far as it will go using Hymer strap. Then push it up a bit more and prop up with two broom handles or suitable lengths of wood.
I found the rams needed a bit of persuasion to come off the pins as they were a tight fit. Large lever and hammer :wink:

Hymer Owners Club Tip


----------



## charlieivan (Apr 25, 2006)

CaptainBligh said:


> Hi
> 
> Many thanks for the replies. I have tried the jubilee clips on the new strut which I purchased a few years ago from Oleary's and found it very difficult to compress. I'm not sure if they have supplied the correct struts ? If I take of the old strut I can then check it's the correct length etc.
> 
> ...


Getting the initial movement on the new strut is the hardest part of replacement. Try putting a long bolt or something in each end of the strut and use a ratchet strap if possible to get it moving. Once done you can then fit the jubilee clips and you should find the strut will compress much easier.

Whilst doing the struts, now is a good time to check tightness of all the fixing bolts associated with the bed. They do work loose and was once the reason I had to replace one of my struts.


----------



## CaptainBligh (Jan 18, 2008)

Hi

All fixed today - thanks to all.

Brgds Captain Bligh


----------



## AlanVal (Aug 17, 2005)

We ordered new gas struts from SGS engineering .the new ones are replacements for the 1300 these are mow 1700 problem is they appear to be about 3 " longer than the ones on the bed just now.bit apprehensive about taking the old ones off in case these new ones font fit.Anyone know if these replacements are the right ones...


----------



## kimbo4x4 (Jun 29, 2008)

From memory the new struts should compress should compress.


----------



## prof20 (Jan 11, 2007)

kimbo4x4 said:


> From memory the new struts should compress .


There - compressed (Sorry)

Roger


----------

